# evelyn gale 6-6



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Left island cove sat morning with the dream team of bonita dan, midnite run jeff, nextstep mark, mark and myself.. never seen such a sleepy bunch... not sure what they was dreamin bout.. 

Plan was to stop at jeff's bottom spot on the way to the nipple to catch some snaps, then find some blue water. Once on the spot jeff wrestles an undersize amberjack up from 200' plus and is ready to call it quits. nextstep mark brings up a nice 10lb or sow snap and the bite was on .. it took less than an hour to get our limit of 10 snaps, no throwbacks all legal size... ok lets go trolling.. 

We started to troll towards the nipple but after a half houror so in green water decided to pick up and run further south .... a little ways south of the nipple we shower some flying fish and put lines out again.. Jeff and i are in the tower when the shotgun gives a short burst of drag.. he freel spools, reels in like mad , feeds it again, fish on!. sucker ripped off some line tho we never saw what it was , jeff handed the rod down to mark and the rest of the crew clears lines, 10-15 minutes later jeff wires the fish and mojo man dan sticks the gaff in 50 lb or so wahoo... 

We were pumped.. it is only 8:30 or 9:00 am we have a 5 man limit of nice snaps , a nice wahoo.. and all day to go.. problem was we trolled all over the nipple area, south of the 131 on over to near the elbow and back and while we saw lots of flyers, lots of scattered grass a few nice rips with foam etc... we did not get a single hit the rest of the day.. 

trip back was pretty uneventful , just had to bang our way in against the west wind chop.. 

rich


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome catch.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess we know who the bad mojo dude was? = me.

After talking to you we, well, nevermind. :banghead :banghead I need toask Barry to hook me up with New Orleans JU JU doll, like he did for Dan.

I'm also having an "Official" denaming and renaming next Sat.

Sorry to bring the bad Mojo last weekend, and Congrats for this weekends catch!!!!!! :clap


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

It was fun Rich thanks for the invite


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

flipper told me we were fixin to hook up










mark hooked up with jeff and dan standing by.










WAHOOOO!










the kiss of death










what a great day


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang dan,

i know this is a old thread, but i just ate them snapper throats. dang thats good you gonna have to show me how to cut dim things out


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Rich, way to put them in the fish. Nice gaff shot Dan! Jeff, well done.:bowdown

Sorry Mark, great job on the HOOTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go big daddy.:clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Wahooooo.


----------

